# A6 trowing p1522 code



## dirtyd14 (Oct 25, 2006)

just picked up a 2001 A6 2.7T about a month ago, car is great and runs strong.... guy i bought car from just had the timming belt ( with new water pump, pullys an tesioner) , valve cover gakets, Rad, and Trans Service done.
Well after a month car is still feels to run strong but just about 3 days ago started to misfire once in a blue moon and started throwing these codes p1522, and a p0300.
How do i go abouts repairing this!!


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: A6 trowing p1522 code (dirtyd14)*

p1522: Intake Camshaft Contr.,Bank2 Malfunction
p0300: multiple cylinder misfire
I would start with the multiple cylinder misfire issue, but it could be a bad intake camshaft sensor, or an oil leak at the head causing a bad signal to the sensor.


_Modified by jettasmooth at 4:58 PM 5-3-2010_


----------



## kfzmeister (Apr 16, 2004)

Key bit of information here is that t-belt was done recently. 
Bank 2 is on driver's side. T-belt was more than likely done without lockbar on cams, so driver's side is slightly off. 
(For those that are searching internet database). 
Cheers.


----------

